# Bamboo Rod Repair???



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an old Bamboo fly rod that my Dad gave me, 

it was my Grandfather's, and I would like to have some one repair it so I can give it back to my Dad and surprise him. The Bamboo is split in places and needs eyes and rewrapping. Does anyone around here do that kind of repair? Or is there somewhere I can ship it to have it repaired? Thanks in advance for the info. Razorback


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Bamboo is tricky as it is made up of (traditionally) 6 triangular shaped pieces that are glued and bound together. They are then unbound and varnished then wrapped with silk thread. There are people that specialize in restoration of bamboo rods, but they are few. I imagine a google search may turn something up. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.highsierrarods.com/restoration.html

http://www.riverstixs.com/

http://www.redwingflyrods.com/


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Try Dr Tom Birdwell. He should be in the book... He has built them and seems to enjoy challenges and probably needs one...


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got a buddy that makes 'em, I'm sure if you called him and told him your situation he may be able to help you out. Tell him Verhine sent ya...



http://www.crookedletterrods.com/iWeb/www.crookedletterrods.com/Home.html


----------

